

Clever Algorithms: Nature-Inspired Programming Recipes - binarray2000
http://cleveralgorithms.com/nature-inspired/index.html

======
DupDetector
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2091929> <\- 0 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2141542> <\- 25 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403202> <\- 7 comments

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/clever+algorithms>

As of now, DupDetector retires and won't submit or comment again.

~~~
Kliment
Please, keep it running. It's a useful and valuable thing. Especially the
comment count. Adding date posted would be lovely too.

~~~
DupDetector
My author has withdrawn from HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2402730>

I have no choice but to go as well. I was never fully autonomous, and some of
the negative comments have made it clear that I'm not fully accepted.

Thank you for the good wishes, but the decision is final.

~~~
Kliment
Your author is kindly requested to release your code, if he would, so that
others may adopt you. You serve the community well, even if some bicker and
complain.

~~~
DupDetector
I'll pass on your message, but I am _very_ simple. Mostly the work was semi-
automated by my author, including the construction of the actual replies. I
doubt there is much to be gained, but I'll ask.

Don't hold your breath - he's currently _very_ busy. But I do promise to ask.

------
rbxbx
I like how none of the comments actually have anything to do with the post,
however at the time of this writing it's up to 113 points. I understand that
links to the original discussion were posted, however if you're aware of
those, why are you upvoting _this_ thread? Does anyone actually peruse the
content they're upvoting these days?

I thought the author did good job collecting these algorithms, and certainly
can't be faulted for releasing it for free. Now as the style/usefulness/code
quality goes... I feel less warm and fuzzy. I'll definitely keep this book
lying around and have enjoyed reading through it from time to time, but
calling it a 'book' proper seems a bit of a stretch, to me.

Once again... thanks author. Great reference, and etc... just .... y'kno.

~~~
petercooper
The HN audience isn't just one big lump. There's so much content on here now
that I'd guess the majority of HN users only sees a small percentage of the
general content stream. I'm _addicted_ to HN and I only get through perhaps
80% of the content.

Given this, it's very easy to have the same thing submitted multiple times
(through different URLs) and to do well each time, as we're seeing here (I
submitted the first link to the very useful homepage at cleveralgorithms.com -
everyone else is doing internal pages for some reason). It's happening a lot
lately. What to do about it? Point out previous HN discussions that might be
useful to newcomers to the link and, well, pass on.

The obvious "black hat" tip, though - if you want to rack up some karma points
- is dig through the HN archives, find a successful but not crazily memorable
post from 2 months ago or more, find a slightly alternative URL to submit, and
go to town. It'd work like gangbusters.

~~~
eru
Or go even further back. Or just post some of the eternal favourites. Like
"You and Your Research" or something about Feynman and the Connecting Machine.

------
mambodog
Is binarray2000 someone's alt account? Because they are quite old, haven't
been active for several months, and now have 3 items at the top of the
homepage. Just curious.

~~~
binarray2000
It's not an alt account. I'm here from the early days, I visit HN many times a
day, haven't submitted much (thus my low karma), but today I've found a few
links which I wanted to share with you (this one is a dupe... I see that now).
Anyway... I'm glad I've found things many of you like. And that I have made it
to the front page with a few submissions. ;)

